

Groupon is now threatening small merchants with lawsuits - neya
http://venturebeat.com/2012/08/20/groupon-is-threatening-small-merchants-with-lawsuits/

======
aasarava
Be sure to read the fine print from the author: "(Disclosure: I have various
puts and wagers against Groupon.)"

~~~
px1999
Yeah, I've read a bunch of stuff from Agrawal before - his criticism of
Groupon isn't particularly new. I'm not saying that his issues with it aren't
legitimate (I don't really disagree with anything that he's saying), and his
stance against Groupon is probably motivated by conviction rather than profit
(he's made a great case for this on Quora at
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/quora/2012/04/06/is-it-
ethical-t...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/quora/2012/04/06/is-it-ethical-that-
rocky-agrawal-is-criticizing-groupon-while-simultaneously-owning-a-short-
financial-position/)), but it would be a lot easier to accept these types of
things from someone without a horse in the race IMO.

